# 5D3 and TC's



## crasher8 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have read the lists and charts written a couple years back that AF was only available on 1D series bodies when using a Canon TC with a compatible lens. 
Has this changed with the 5D3? 
I have zero experience with TC's and am interested in using one with my 70-200 f/4 and 200 2.8. 
Can anyone point me to a list or chart of compatibility and AF with the 5D3? 


Also, do the Kenko's AF with all lenses and bodies where the Canon's do not?

TIA


----------



## K-amps (Nov 11, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> I have read the lists and charts written a couple years back that AF was only available on 1D series bodies when using a Canon TC with a compatible lens.
> Has this changed with the 5D3?
> I have zero experience with TC's and am interested in using one with my 70-200 f/4 and 200 2.8.
> Can anyone point me to a list or chart of compatibility and AF with the 5D3?
> ...



It will change April 2013 with new firmware for 5d3, and then you can get AF with up to F8 (i.e. 2x TC on F4 or 1.4 on F5.6 will still give you AF).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2012)

Your 200/2.8 with a 2x will be 400/5.6 and will AF on any Canon body. 

The Kenko TCs can mount on all lenses, the Canon ones only on some lenses.


----------



## kidcharles (Nov 11, 2012)

If the effective aperture in combination with the teleconverter is 5.6 or less, then it will autofocus now with any camera. With the coming firmware it will autofocus if that number is 8 or less. A 1.4x teleconverter reduces it by one stop, a 2x teleconverter reduces it by two stops. The stops are:

2.8 -> 4 -> 5.6 -> 8 -> 11

As for the Kenko, my Teleplus PRO 300 DGX 1.4x AF Teleconverter does allow me to try to autofocus with any aperture, so my 400L 5.6 goes to 560mm f/8 and it does autofocus in well-lit conditions. I've had success with this with both my 7D and 5D3. Unfortunately I've never really felt that the loss in image quality on my 400L is worth the reach, i.e. it is no better than just cropping without the teleconverter. However, it looks great on my 70-200 f4 IS so I recommend that combination highly. I have no experience with the 200 2.8. I did briefly have a 70-200 2.8 IS II and that also looked good with the Kenko 1.4x.


----------



## MarkII (Nov 11, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Also, do the Kenko's AF with all lenses and bodies where the Canon's do not?


You should probably test the Camera, lens and converter together before buying.

My Kenko DGX PRO 300 causes my 5DIII to lock up when used with most of my lenses lenses, including the two that I mainly wanted it for (the 100L and 70-300L). The camera is running the most recent firmware and the converter is also the most recent revision ('blue dot'). Once locked up, you have to remove the camera's battery, and you loose the last shot image.

The same converter works fine on a 5DII and locks focus with the centre point even with the 70-300L at full zoom - albeit a little slowly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2012)

MarkII said:


> My Kenko DGX PRO 300 causes my 5DIII to lock up when used with most of my lenses lenses, including the two that I mainly wanted it for (the 100L and 70-300L). The camera is running the most recent firmware and the converter is also the most recent revision ('blue dot'). Once locked up, you have to remove the camera's battery, and you loose the last shot image.


My Kenko locked my 5D MK III when installed on my 100 L. Then, it failed to work on any lens. Perhaps I needed to remove the Camera battery, but I just returned it instead, since using it with the 100L was one of my main planned uses.


----------



## candyman (Nov 11, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> I have read the lists and charts written a couple years back that AF was only available on 1D series bodies when using a Canon TC with a compatible lens.
> Has this changed with the 5D3?



I have just recently used my 5D MK III with the TC 1.4 MK III icw 70-200mm f/2.8 MK II
The AF works fine (making it a f/4)
So that will not be the issue.

It will be an issue when using it on a lens were the TC creates a f/8 or more. This will be fixed with firmware planned for april 2013


----------



## HughWill (Nov 13, 2012)

> MarkII said:
> 
> 
> > My Kenko DGX PRO 300 causes my 5DIII to lock up when used with most of my lenses lenses, including the two that I mainly wanted it for (the 100L and 70-300L). The camera is running the most recent firmware and the converter is also the most recent revision ('blue dot'). Once locked up, you have to remove the camera's battery, and you loose the last shot image.



When I first got my 5D III, I was relieved to find that my DGX PRO 300 1.4X worked with the one lens I needed it for (the EF300 f/4L), having read various, somewhat confusing accounts of the difficulties others were having.

A few weeks ago, after not using the combination for some time, I put the lens and TC on the camera and encountered the lockup problem. I soon resigned myself to the idea that I might have to spend for a Canon TC.

Eventually, though, I did remember one thing that had changed since the last time I used them: I had fooled around with microadjusting my 40mm f/2.8 pancake. The following is what I think allows me to get the TC working again: With the 40mm on the camera, I disable the AFMA, _AND_ I shoot a frame with the new setting (disabled AFMA). Then I turn off the camera and switch to the lens with the TC.

Bear in mind that I have just one lens microadjusted, so I have no idea how having multiple lenses AFMAed would complicate things.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

HughWill said:


> Eventually, though, I did remember one thing that had changed since the last time I used them: I had fooled around with microadjusting my 40mm f/2.8 pancake. The following is what I think allows me to get the TC working again: With the 40mm on the camera, I disable the AFMA, _AND_ I shoot a frame with the new setting (disabled AFMA). Then I turn off the camera and switch to the lens with the TC.



...while standing on one foot. Oh, and it only works on Tuesdays and Saturdays. 

Egad! Thanks for the, errrmm, 'workaround'.


----------



## HughWill (Nov 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...while standing on one foot. Oh, and it only works on Tuesdays and Saturdays.
> 
> Egad! Thanks for the, errrmm, 'workaround'.
> quote]



I don't think the one-foot thing has anything to do with it; that's just how I tend to stand when holding a camera. As for the days of the week--well, now you're just being silly. 

Seriously, though. I have read about several people having the lockup issue. In my case, I was able to identify something that, when undone, removes the lockup problem. Many people, when they get a new camera, probably microadjust at least one lens before trying a TC. They may think the particular TC simply does not work with that camera, never giving thought to the idea that AFMA (especially when it does not involve the lens used with the TC) could contribute to the lockup.

I don't know that it is necessary to have the adjusted lens on the camera when disabling AFMA. I don't recall whether I've had success when starting with another lens. I do know that with the 40mm on, it is necessary to take a shot after changing the setting. I don't know why, but it seems to "establish" the setting change somehow. It is not intuitive that you would have to do more than disable AFMA. So, without my making my experience clear, someone needing a possible solution to the lockup problem might try simply disabling AFMA and have it fail.

Just trying to help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2012)

HughWill said:


> Seriously, though. I have read about several people having the lockup issue. In my case, I was able to identify something that, when undone, removes the lockup problem. Many people, when they get a new camera, probably microadjust at least one lens before trying a TC. They may think the particular TC simply does not work with that camera, never giving thought to the idea that AFMA (especially when it does not involve the lens used with the TC) could contribute to the lockup.
> 
> I don't know that it is necessary to have the adjusted lens on the camera when disabling AFMA. I don't recall whether I've had success when starting with another lens. I do know that with the 40mm on, it is necessary to take a shot after changing the setting. I don't know why, but it seems to "establish" the setting change somehow. It is not intuitive that you would have to do more than disable AFMA. So, without my making my experience clear, someone needing a possible solution to the lockup problem might try simply disabling AFMA and have it fail.
> 
> Just trying to help.



Sounds odd, but entirely plausible. The 1D X initially had a firmware issue where the AFMA setting was not stored/recalled properly. I had the issue, others did not. Turned out it was linked to the setting for Orientation-Linked AF Point, when that setting was enabled (it's off by default), AFMA 'broke'. 

The workaround you describe sounds like the issue is a firmware problem, but unfortunately for users of Kenko TC's, Canon has no obligation to identify and solve the problem (the opposite, in fact). So for people using the Kenko TC's and having lockups, this may be the only option. Thanks!


----------



## MarkII (Nov 13, 2012)

The AFMA is a good idea and seems to help some people.

For me, the only lens that works with the 5DIII and DGXPro300 is the 24-105, regardless of AFMA. Even TS-E lenses provoke the lockup, and they don't even have AF :-( The 24-105 is the oldest design that I use, so maybe there is some feature of newer lenses that the 5DIII has started to use and which isn't handled by the TC.

If the F8 firmware comes out and does not fix the lock-ups, I am going to take a soldering iron to the converter and lobotomise it.


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Nov 13, 2012)

The Sigma ones are cheaper and I'm very happy with them! Full AF on 2.8's


----------



## drjlo (Nov 13, 2012)

I found this TC comparison article very accurate and helpful.

http://www.deepgreenphotography.com/2011/01/the-new-canon-teleconverters-image-quality-comparison/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2012)

I have read comments from some users that turning off AFMA of my 5D MK III will let the TC work. I'm not going to even consider that.


----------

